# Floppy Cube Disassembly/Mechanism Question.



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever taken apart a floppy cube (1x3x3)? If so, How?

I want to see how the mechanism works and I want to experiment with it a little. I also want to lube it.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you for searching the forums and youtube first >_<






Around 1:10


----------



## Logan (Jul 12, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Thank you for searching the forums and youtube first >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I searched youtube and the forums and didn't find anything. "Tony Fisher's Newbie Guide to Puzzle Making. Part 1 - Flop Easy" isn't really something i would type in the search bar.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahh the beauty of key words.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 12, 2009)

He's right, searching "floppy cube" in the search area does not result in the wanted post. Perhaps the search function needs a bit of a tweak


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 12, 2009)

No, you search youtube, and get millions of hits.


----------



## ender9994 (Jul 12, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> No, you search youtube, and get millions of hits.



Fine, then why don't we just direct every single question to youtube. I believe most questions can be answered there. In fact, why don't we just make speedsolving.com a link to youtube.


----------



## brunson (Jul 12, 2009)

Asked and answered. Chris, if you had posted the video and how you found it without the snide attitude it would have avoided the last five posts. Ender, stop bickering about it.


----------

